# White ring around the neck of a goose? Pics



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

My group towards the end of the season shot these two geese with white rings on their necks. Any explanations?










Its the two on the right of the photo.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

the white ring is most common found on the Lessers, Aleutian, and Giant Canadas but is also found on the Westerns.

Just another color variation on the Canada Goose....


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

They are whatever you want them to be, I was going to load up some pics of some we shot last fall but for some reason my "upload pic" button has disappeared for the 100th time. For some reason the "White ring" was pretty common in the area I hunt, and also started a few heated debates, pm BLhunter, he will tell you everything you would ever want to know about the extremely rare white ringed geese.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosehunternd said:


> pm BLhunter, he will tell you everything you would ever want to know about the extremely rare white ringed geese.


Where they raised by Sasquatches?


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I wish I would have gotten one mounted it was a pretty sweet lookin bird. Anyone have any mounts of a ringed neck goose?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ring- Neck Canada


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

That is pretty narly


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

i think its a cross canadian, pheasant, mallard, and white-tailed deer.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

sdgoosekiller said:


> i think its a cross canadian, pheasant, mallard, and white-tailed deer.


Is that what the biologist said?


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> sdgoosekiller said:
> 
> 
> > i think its a cross canadian, pheasant, mallard, and white-tailed deer.
> ...


you hit the nail on the head i took trapper jack's advice and emailed the pictures to his :bowdown: biologist :bowdown: Brian K. Schmidt Phone: 202-633-0796

Smithsonian Institution, Div. of Birds Fax: 202-633-8084

PO BOX 37012 e-mail: [email protected]

Washington DC 20013-7012

and that is what he told me.

didnt a thread just get locked because of immature posts? Just following suit with some of the other posts having a good time and another 16 loads up the forum and wrecks it for everyone else. thanks boss this one might as well get locked now too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

sdgoosekiller said:


> i think its a cross canadian, pheasant, mallard, and white-tailed deer.


Dont forget specklebelly, its DEFINATLY got some specklebelly in it. Judging by just looking at it, id say its an eighth speck. So one of its great grandparents was a speck (ya, I can do that just from a picture).


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

gooseslapper------

seriously though my first post is what I know from directly handling and "studying"anywhere from 3-5,000 geese in the summers for my job. It is just a variant in coloration in certain sub-species of Canada Geese. We catch many of them each year-including some with uni-brows, weird cheek patches, and many that some people call "Quills Lake Geese" (which I might add is a fairy tail) with white wing feathers, stripes on the body neck and head. Most just random variations or losses of pigmentation. Also geese can get white patches from injury on that part of the body.

They area all very very different when you handle a lot of them you notice it a little more.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Bustem36 said:


> gooseslapper------
> 
> "Quills Lake Geese" (which I might add is a fairy tail)
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Greaters have all kinds of white markings on them. We shot several with white around the wing bone area, or around the face/head area. I think as they get older they get the grey/white markings. Not uncommon.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> For some reason the "White ring" was pretty common in the area I hunt, and also started a few heated debates, pm BLhunter, he will tell you everything you would ever want to know about the extremely rare white ringed geese.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> goosehunternd said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason the "White ring" was pretty common in the area I hunt, and also started a few heated debates, pm BLhunter, he will tell you everything you would ever want to know about the extremely rare white ringed geese.
> ...


hahaha you had to expect that coming from someone


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Mac, I'm in the process of lining up a hunt in the Aleutian Islands in January, so when I bring one back will compare! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Rick Acker said:


> Hey Mac, I'm in the process of lining up a hunt in the Aleutian Islands in January, so when I bring one back will compare! :beer:


Hey no need, i already saw a side by side lineup with a real one and mine :wink:

Looked pretty DANG similar!!!! as a matter of fact i bet no one in here would have been able to tell the difference between the two if they wouldn't seen mine before hand :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

The only person that would have been able to tell the difference (h2ofwlr) got the boot.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

why did he get the boot? I've heard a lot of people complaining about people getting the boot. Whats going on?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gooseslapper said:


> why did he get the boot? I've heard a lot of people complaining about people getting the boot. Whats going on?


H20fwlr has to much knowledge for us simpletons, made us crazy trying to make sense of everything.

His copy/pasting is truly legendary.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

gooseslapper said:


> why did he get the boot? I've heard a lot of people complaining about people getting the boot. Whats going on?


h2o got the boot just like Brody said, he invented the field of waterfowl biology and was pretty condescending when us simple folk had opinions of the lives of waterfowl.


----------

